# General > The Literature Network >  Problems posting a short story

## Victors Mate

I tried to send a PM to Admin, then the administrator ans finally Admin007. as follows " Twice I have submitted an offering to this forum; twice it has gone to the mods; twice it has disappeared without trace.

If I am not welcome please say so and I will never darken your illustrious doors again" and guess what I hit the submit button and - - - - nothing it just disappears. So I guess I am not welcome here; shame that..

Some sites I visit and frequent are user friendly some are user hostile but for sheer convolutedness this forum is in a class of its own.

----------


## Calidore

Ironic that all your posts about not being able to post seem to be coming through fine.

I don't know why a story post would be different, unless the forum software has some reason to flag it. Does the story post contain links to outside sites, or excessive cursing, or some such?

----------


## Calidore

Off the top of my head, could length be an issue? If it's a large post, you could try splitting it up.

----------


## Logos

I'm very sorry you had to post 2 threads complaining about the machinations behind this website instead of trying to contact the ever-friendly and oh-so-helpful moderator humans  :Smile:  There are many reasons why your story thread may not have appeared immediately but basically the forum software does this automatically through filters etc. This is to deal with spammers and people who post multiple stories on the same day. I'm sure you understand now and I hope you can now enjoy the site. Cheers!

http://www.online-literature.com/for...87783-The-Coma

And, of course, your short story thread The Coma is now open for public consumption.






> I tried to send a PM to Admin, then the administrator ans finally Admin007. as follows " Twice I have submitted an offering to this forum; twice it has gone to the mods; twice it has disappeared without trace.
> 
> If I am not welcome please say so and I will never darken your illustrious doors again" and guess what I hit the submit button and - - - - nothing it just disappears. So I guess I am not welcome here; shame that..
> 
> Some sites I visit and frequent are user friendly some are user hostile but for sheer convolutedness this forum is in a class of its own.

----------


## vortograph

i cannot post my erotica because it says i use rude words

obviously erotica is going to contain rude words

----------


## ennison

Reckon your post is tongue in cheek Vortograph

----------

